# My ga16de 200sx!!!



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

Well to start here is the car in its current form. This write up will include more than just turbo parts. How to install your turbo kit, lines, egt, turbo timer, avcr, sway bars, slotted and drilled rotors, struts, clutch, flywheel, ect... This is a pretty total package which was covered by an import mag already but this is a low budget build in my own garage. so far the car consist of the following:

Body kit
tien springs
front b13 kyb's
rear kyb agx's
180k (smoking) ga16de
pacesetter header
custom intake
nokya exhaust
cosmetic junk..lol
dynomat
and other things not relevant to power. :thumbdwn: 
The motor is being pulled out for a fresh ga16de. After it is pulled a new write up will begin on how to build your ga16de. So i will be running a fresh stock ga16de turbo while this motor is being built. then i will swap again later.











excuse some of the pics it was raining today


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good luck with the project


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool man, looking forward to seeing what you can do. What turbo setup are you going with? and what are the plans for the engine build?


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

kool, I have white wheels too!


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pretty clean, I like...are you gonna stay with black or eventually painting down the road ?

If you stay with the black..you should consider smoking the tail lights ....would make for a really nice stealthy kinda finish ...


P.S. yea yea, I know it was oringally red...but do you plan on changing color is what I meant ...


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

i give you props. that is one sick looking 200, good luck with the turbo i want to see some numbers!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

damn..that car looks great already. can't wait to see the engine work!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

good luck with the project bro.. can't wait to see it up and running.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

actually the car is going to be painted pink...  its my wifes car. we have it over a year now. i myself am getting a 300zx shell, going tt with extensive mods. looking to hit the 500hp range with it. but i promised i wouldnt get one until i finished her car. i know if i get mine i will spend all our money on it and never finish hers. thanks for all the compliments. we did what you see in roughly a week. i ordered everything at one time and we went at it. it was sprayed in a friends garage. i was tired of seeing it all different colors, the kit was yellow, fiberglass, primer, it was a assortment of colors so we sprayed it with black primer sealer. as you see in one of the pics that was right after it was sprayed. we one 2nd place at a car show like that. 4 points more and we would have took first but we didnt tape everything correctly and it costed us... :thumbdwn: thats what i get for rushing. but i will keep everyone posted


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

i cant believe noone noticed the ser gauges....lol and the fact that egay sent me a fucked up mph gauge. it wont drop below 20mph...  oh well


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

turbo200sx said:


> i cant believe noone noticed the ser gauges....lol and the fact that egay sent me a fucked up mph gauge. it wont drop below 20mph...  oh well


actually I did notice that...looks pretty good.

Was that plug and play ? What year se-r did you get that out of ?


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> actually I did notice that...looks pretty good.
> 
> Was that plug and play ? What year se-r did you get that out of ?


yeah, i dont remember the year it was free. i just plugged everything up and got the reverse gauges. its like 2.5 mph off. i rode next to my wife in my chrysler and it was damn close. not too much to worry about.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

oh nobody noticed the acura integra wing


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Lets keep this about HOW TO TURBO: and the progress on that specific project. All of the other items and photo's should really be in the members ride section if you want to discuss cosmetic and other items. 

After all, this is the forced induction forum...........


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

wess said:


> Lets keep this about HOW TO TURBO: and the progress on that specific project. All of the other items and photo's should really be in the members ride section if you want to discuss cosmetic and other items.
> 
> After all, this is the forced induction forum...........


i seen that happening. dammit ok. can i have this thread moved and change the title? and start a new how to


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> i seen that happening. dammit ok. can i have this thread moved and change the title? and start a new how to


Sure.... consider it done.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Not to be a narc, but I'm surprised at the language that's been allowed... Alot of the mod's would be ranting and raving over it in other boards. Just sayin.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

i used f***ed, da**, and da**it. sorry i apologize. i am a potty mouth. 3 cusswords. i visit alot of forums and only word that is not allowed is a racial word n*gg*


edit - no swearing in member rides.....only in OT!


----------

